# chattahoochee co



## tail_slider3d (Jul 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody else is hunting chattahooche county this year??  It sounds dead out there during the season.  I never hear any shots.

I have just started feeding to see what kind of deer I can catch on the trail cam.  I put out a couple of mineral blocks, lots of corn and some "deer feed" (very high in crude protein).  Starting to get some activity at one of the feeding spots.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 20, 2007)

TS, good! You got some nice deer last year didn't you at your place?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 22, 2007)

I had a walk in the woods today and noticed a few persimmon trees that I didnt know were there.  The persimmons are green but its a good sign.  Also the muscadines seem to be making pretty fair.  I havent noticed a lot of acorns forming on trees but of the pictures I have gotten so far the deer seem to have plenty to eat.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 23, 2007)

I hear that the deer love the persimmons and muscadines!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep im over near cusseta between 520 and 27 and theres like muscadines every where seen some persimmon trees but not with fruit!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 24, 2007)

Im heading out in the morning before work to check the cam and put out some "C'mere Deer".  Man, I cant wait till september 8 gets here.  I hear that my lease in Telfair county is filling up with deer sign in the food plots as well.
I plan on renting a flatbed trailer and getting a tractor over to my place to plant some oats and soybeans.  Anybody from the area know what grows best over there?


----------



## DLS (Jul 24, 2007)

I am in chattahoochee county on friendship road. really big deer here


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 25, 2007)

I have seen one "really big deer"  He scored about 130 or so.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like you gents know how to grow 'em right and big!

Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Tail slider I know this is a little off subject but does that c'mere deer really work?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 25, 2007)

It has never worked for me but a buddy of mine told me I was doing it wrong.  He uses it and swears by it.  He claims that it doesnt work during deer season.  Its to be used only in the spring through late summer.  From the lack of sign at the feeders I opted not to put it out this morning.  I plan on putting it out on my lease in Telfair county instead.  I will let you know if it works or not.  I have a particular food plot down there that the deer wont let anything grow in.  They dig it up before it has a chance so Im going to give them a chance to dig.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 30, 2007)

The bucks have finally found the corn pile. Ignore the date and time


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tailslider,
All right!!! Looks like you got two beauts there, and one shy one in the night photo! Thanks for sharing! I'm assuming that someone planted those pine trees, in the rows, etc.?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep those trees are in perfect rows.

On a side note I am making an offer on a house less than 4 miles up the dirt road from my hunting property in Chattahoochee county this afternoon.  It will be sweet to be able to just hop on the four wheeler and drive from the house to the stand.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 2, 2007)

yea that will be cool wish I was that close so that I could just walk out my door and be on the club! also nice bucks! How close is your club to cusseta?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 3, 2007)

TS,
Hope it works out about the house!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 3, 2007)

A few more bucks from monday afternoon till mid day friday.  I call them my "work week bucks".


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 4, 2007)

Slider!
Ooohhhh! I predict some happy trips to the taxidermist for you! Those coons are eating pretty good,too! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 4, 2007)

Those coons roll off about 250 shots a week.  I set the camera up in a different place yesterday afternoon (about 300 yards away from where it took these pictures at).  I also tried to put it higher up so maybe it wont get so many coons.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 6, 2007)

wow nice spread on the last one!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 6, 2007)

Skeeter,
To anwser your previous question my club is basically in cusseta.  Only about a mile past the chevron store take a left and then its about half a mile down that road.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 7, 2007)

Really wow that means theres hope for the club im in! If you turn left at the blinking light there off of 520 in cusseta onto 27 we are down there on the left!   So are You talkin the gas station with the popeyes in it? If so we cant be more then couple miles if that apart!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 7, 2007)

I go past the blinking light about 1/2 a mile then turn left right by that little bridge with the dry creek run in it.  Nautically, were probobly less than 3 miles apart.  In this area I dont see a lot of deer but the ones I do see are usually nice.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh yeah we aint far apart at all cause our club starts about 100 yards on left once you turn on 27 then runs about a mile or so! so your probably a mile or so directly across from us! I will have to keep you posted on what im seeing and how the deer or moving when im there! But heck you probably know better then i do if ya live there! lol


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 7, 2007)

You guys see any hogs on your place?  I havent seen one in person yet but I did get a few trail cam pics of a big sow last year.  It looks like she really did some rooting over the spring and early summer but has vanished now that the rain hasnt been falling as much (no water on my place).
 HOw many on your lease?  On mine its just me.  My dad hunts with me a few times a year but other than that its quiet where I am.
Maybe when you are down we can have a cook out one night.  PROVIDED we have some luck in the early season.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 7, 2007)

This is our first year there havent seen any hogs yet but I have seen where they been rooting and alot or fresh it appears theres alot of hogs! well weve got 3000 acres and theres 30 members so not sure yet if im going to like this never been in a club with this many members! guess it will be fine as long as there is a bunch of good people in it! If not theres 4 of us that hunt together on and off so I guess we will stick together! Lucky you being the only one on your property how much land ya got if ya dont mind me askin? and yep that sounds like a good idea on the cook out!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 8, 2007)

My lease is 275 acres.  Its a far cry from yalls 3000 but I like the fact knowing that if I see someone else on it they better be the game warden or Im calling him.
Is this new club QDM?  If you got any openings that need to be filled let me know Im always looking for more land and I dont kill but about 3 deer per year.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope they go buy Ga rules except on the doe's you can only kill two and as far as I know they did have one or so openings not sure now but if ya would like the number I will get it for you! yea but I rather have 275 to myself then 3000 and having to share! like I said this may be an interesting year not sure about this 30 member thing might find myself looking for some where else next year ya never know! Have you had your piece long and have you killed anything good off yet?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 9, 2007)

30 memebers does sound hight but you have to think that that is spread over 3000 acres.  Thats 100 acres per person which is a decent average.  I guess it all depends on who the other hunters are.  Do you know if most are local or from out of town?  While you might not be sitting where you want on opening morning or thanksgiving my guess is that if you really pick and choose your times you will have it to yourself.  I was in a club with basically the same numbers one year.  Most of those guys were into running dogs (dog days were the last week of season) and trapping yotes.  While there was a good bit of riding through the club going on and I did have one stand stolen I never once ran into a situation where someone was hunting my spot or a spot where I wanted to hunt.

I picked the 275 in "the hooche" up last year about a week into gun season.  I dont know why it didnt get leased??  I found it here on GON.  The terrain makes for some hard hunting.  Lots of gullys and thick stuff.  I am still adjusting to how to hunt this kind of area.  I didnt see big numbers of deer last year but I did see a few nice bucks.  I killed a decent 7 point (16 3/4" spread) and hit a super nice 8 point Im guessing 18" spread and very tall tines but I couldnt find him.
Checked the camera yesterday.  I put it on a new spot no bucks but several does and many of them during the daylight hours.  Sounds like a good spot to hunt to put one in the freezer.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I will have to get you my cell number and let you know when we are up there in case you ever get one again you cant find or just need help with we'd be glad to come help ya me and my bud work pretty good together at finding deer we spent over 3 hours one time on hands and knees finding a speck here and there for a guy but we found it


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 9, 2007)

And not sure whos from where on the club just hopin its a bunch of good guys! Yea and right now im not really to happy where im at as far as my stands go seems every bottom or hardwoods I went in already had a stand! We put over 60 miles on our 4 wheelers a couple months ago trying to find a spot! So im hopin come bow there want be alot of people there and maybe I can get a better spot!


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 11, 2007)

Where ya hidin Tail slider?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 12, 2007)

You get any rain this weekend?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 13, 2007)

I traveled back home this past weekend and checked the spot where I put out the c'mere deer and as expected no deer had bothered it.  Not even a track.  I know people who swear by it but maybe Im just not living right.

I had the camera out for the past few days here in the "Hoochee".  I moved it again and didnt really get many pictures.  I did get a eight point and five point that have been traveling together since my first set of pictures.  The eight seems to be getting taller.  I cant wait until the end of this month to start getting pictures of deer with the velvet hanging off.
I wasnt here over the weekend but the dirt road did have a lot of water on it today so Im placing my bets on a good rain did come through.  
On my way back home sunday afternoon right before dark between hawkinsville and montazuma ga, I glanced over in a soybean feild and there stood a HUGE buck.  I had to do a double take to make sure he was real sure enough he lowered his head and started eating.  Im guessing 20+ inch spread and 14+or- inch G2's.  I turned around and drove back just to get a second look.  Wow, right there in perfect shooting light.  Just thought I would get everyones blood pumping


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 13, 2007)

tail slider you gonna be hunting sept 8th I should be there Lord willing!  your eight is a nice buck but I think that one is a little diff then your other this one doesnt look as wide, but he looks taller! going to My place in Madison Ga this weekend might pull my cam and bring it to the club in cusseta


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course I will be hunting opening day.  Maybe in cusseta or maybe in Telfair???  I havent decided yet.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 14, 2007)

dang got a place in Telfair to hunt to? hey has it been raining in cusseta?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty pix!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep.  My dad owns about 15 acres there plus we lease the surrounding 600 acres.  A much higher volume of deer there than in cusseta.  We are less than 10 miles away from where the state record nontypical 36 point was killed.

We got rain in cusseta over the weekend but none since.

Camera is back out and I am waiting until saturday morning.  Maybe I will get a few more bucks.  I want to get one with the velvet hanging off so Im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 15, 2007)

Really guess I need to find a club over that way! Hey or you saying the deer population isnt that good in cusseta?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 15, 2007)

No I wouldnt say that.  It just spoils you to sit and see between 5 - 15 every morning.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 15, 2007)

yea well I wish I could be spoiled for once! In the last club we had which we lost we might go 5 weekends out of the season and last year me and my friend seen deer on two diff. evenings! and thats no fun! I like getting out and just being in the woods but I also like to see deer and not to just shoot something just for the fact of watching! Im hoping cusseta will be diff!


----------



## pixley7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey tail slider  what kind of trail cam you useing?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 16, 2007)

cuddeback excite


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 17, 2007)

tail slider looks like I got a change in plans guess I will be up your way in cusseta fri too move some stands and stuff


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I will have the inlaws in on friday and saturday.  That means I will be moving cameras, putting out corn and playing golf on friday and saturday.  If you guys get bored hit me up.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 18, 2007)

Y'all have a good weekend up that ways, ok?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 18, 2007)

Checked the camera this morning.  Lots of does and a handful of spikes and this hog that I got a few pictures of last year.  You would think that once it found the corn it would come back every night but it comes around once a week I guess just traveling.  Its the same one as last year, the markings are in the right place.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 19, 2007)

TS,
I can taste that ham sandwich now! 
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh yea nice hog! Well came back Sat. night Man did it ever pour Friday night there so we decided to go to Columbus! Would have got ahold of ya Tail slider but didnt know how! We did see a few deer and one small buck on Sat!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 22, 2007)

Waiting on trail cam pics sure is a hard thing to do.  I got the camera back out on monday afternoon, I will pick it up either friday before my treck over to telfair county or next monday.  

Did you put your trail cam out skeeter??


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 22, 2007)

no I needed to go to Madison to get it and didnt make it now I want make it till the 1st of sept! But I did see about 6 deer one was a small buck in one area then where my stand is I seen a really big deer but didnt see what it was! that storm Fri night sure did knock out a bunch of the white oak acorns and grapes!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 26, 2007)

Stands are going up this week.  I have about 4 spots picked out.  One already has a stand in place I just need to reclear the shooting lanes. Its the spot where all my buck pictures posted have come from.  I am stopping the corn this week since its gone and rely on the persimmon tree that is loaded.
My other spot is a branch head with a canopy full of grapes.  I havent had the trail cam in there yet.  I kinda want a suprise.
The other two spots are just natural crossings.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 27, 2007)

Pulled the camera today and got lots of doe pictures a handfull of bucks and a different hog.

Got to the woods around 6pm and made a quick dash down in the pine bottom to get my memory card out.  I noticed that there was a good amount of fresh hog sign less than 20 yards away from my camera.  I took a walk in that direction admiring how much ground those things can tear up in such a short time and I heard some branches breaking from straight ahead of me.  I looked up to see a large boar charging head on.  He was about 75 yards out and gaining ground quickly.  I grabbed my 9mm took it off safety and pointed in his direction.  At about 50 yards he turned 90 degrees to the right and ran away.  I checked the trail cam and have a picture of him in there everyday during daylight hours(not the same hog as the one posted above).  On sept. 8 I will be sitting in there with my bow in hand and my .270 hanging on the limb next to me.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 28, 2007)

Those piggies are big! I don't know if i would have had the cool to pull my weapon if I saw a hog charging at me!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 28, 2007)

I do believe I would have my pistol in my habd when I walked in there that mornin on the eight! Hey Tail slider you just make sure you keep them on your side! lol  I see the eight is still in velvet but not sure but looks like the buck in the back has hard horns!


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 28, 2007)

Tail slider did you ever put out that c'mere deer and if so how is it working?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 28, 2007)

I did put it out on my lease in telfair.  It hasnt worked.  I dont know why I keep trying it.


----------



## skeeterbit (Aug 29, 2007)

guess I probably just wasted my money!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe that stuff will fool you guys yet and pay off. Hope so.  It's a shame for you to work so hard and it come through.
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 30, 2007)

I talked to my buddy again today and he says they have been tearing is deer cain spot up??? I just dont get it!!!  I cant get it to work for me no matter what brand I try.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 30, 2007)

TS,
Got your mouth "set right"? That's what my granny would ask ya.
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Aug 31, 2007)

Probobly not but when I go to check it and nothing has bothered it my mouth is saying all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

tail_slider3d said:


> Probobly not but when I go to check it and nothing has bothered it my mouth is saying all sorts of stuff.



Oooh. I can imagine some of those stuff your mouth is saying! Hope things get better!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got back from making the final stand moves for the season.  Im not setting foot into the woods until september 8.  I found a pine thicket with a canopy full of muscadines today and set the final stand out there.  I pulled the camera and didnt have that much to show for it just does a cowhorn spike and a couple of fox.  Of course its only been out like 3 1/2 days since I last checked it.

I like the picture of this fawn giving my camera the "Look".  Notice the time, I noticed the cooler temps (less than 100 at least) for the past two days have had the deer walking from 9:30 up past mid day.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! You've got some beautiful photos of some pretty wildlife there!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Tail Slider where ya gonna be opening morning? I should be up there Fri evening! Also did you see that thread on C'mere deer there was hardly anyone said anything good about it so im sure we wasted out money! Funny thing is I talked to Hank Parkers son in Bass pro and he swore it works


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 4, 2007)

Heres is a pic of a little buck from my place in Madison Ga


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 4, 2007)

As of right now I am going to be in cusseta hunting.  We are supposed to close on the house on friday if it dont get pushed back again.

neat picture


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 5, 2007)

Skeeter, good shot of that young fella!

TS, how old do you think the fawn is, or can you guesstimate?

Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 5, 2007)

Well if your gonna be around maybe we can all meet up for supper some where Sat night! If I aint cleaning that big buck!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 5, 2007)

TS,
Is there such a thing as getting a bad batch of deer caine?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah.  All of it is bad.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 7, 2007)

Tail SLider I sent you a pm!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 9, 2007)

Soooo, how did we do, TS and SB?
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 9, 2007)

got skunked on saturday my persimmons just arnt ready to fall.  I put my dad in a ground blind over in the muscadines and he had one spook behind him around 8:00am.
Im headed back out right now.  I feel good about this morning.  If I dont spook them off the plot when I go in the trail cam says I should start seeing deer around 8:15.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 10, 2007)

TS and SB,
How did Sunday hunting treat you?
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 10, 2007)

Not good seen only two does this weekend was actually very disapointed figured things would go alot better! There was about 10 or so others also there hunting and they didnt do anything either!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 10, 2007)

Decided to hunt about 100 yards south of the property line on a trail headed towards a stand of white oaks that sit just across the line.  
I thought I was going to be skunked again until I saw movement at 9:15.  It was a mom and 3 little ones that gave me a shot.  Lucky for her I dont shot does that have fawns with spots still on them.  Right after they passed through another doe started making her way towards me.  A medium sized doe and she was alone.  She stayed out about 80 yards and didnt listen to the contact grunt I gave.

NO meat on the table this weekend but at least I did see a few.  Im ready to get that first doe of the season down so i can start to trophy hunt.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully next time will be better for both of you. 
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tail Slider I watched a doe come in sat evening feeding and she actually walked right up where I had pored out some c'mere deer and she gave it four or five licks! But it sure didnt keep her there and it sure didnt seem like something she just had to have like they make out! Hey did you get my pm?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 12, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> Hey Tail Slider I watched a doe come in sat evening feeding and she actually walked right up where I had pored out some c'mere deer and she gave it four or five licks! But it sure didnt keep her there and it sure didnt seem like something she just had to have like they make out! Hey did you get my pm?



She wasn't using it as an appetizer, maybe? I hate it when you gents spend good money and it doesn't come through. (I know ya'll do, too!) Glad you got see one, though.
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 12, 2007)

naw dont think it was a appetizer she wasnt there long enough! lol Thanks Sue im glad I got to see a couple during the evening hunt cause I sure would have been bummed out if I hadnt!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 13, 2007)

I got you PM skeeter.  I had inlaws down for the weekend and we were painting the inside of the new house.  My weekend went; HUNT PAINT HUNT PAINT PAINT PAINT...
Were moving everything this weekend.  I dont think I will even get a chance to hunt on saturday morning.

I checked on some property that butts up to the house there is one guy leasing it I have given him a call seeing if he wanted another person.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya know Tail slider there might still be openings over on our side if ya want the number! But ya got to bring some of your deer from across the road! JUst kiddin but there might be openings still if ya want the number!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> Ya know Tail slider there might still be openings over on our side if ya want the number! *But ya got to bring some of your deer from across the road!* JUst kiddin but there might be openings still if ya want the number!




SB,
That's what I call negotiating! 
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 13, 2007)

I might check into that next year.  Seems like Im shelling out more $$$$ than I wanted to on this house.  I got to fence in the yard, lay hardwood flooring, and do some MAJOR landscaping.  
NOt to mention there is 120 acres at my back door that I am trying to lease right now.  It would be awesome to walk out the back door and walk straight to the stand.  I have put some corn out in the back yard and somethings eating it (does Im sure).

P.S.
Not to rub it in your face but its thursday afternoon and Im headed out to the woods for an afternoon hunt. LOL


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 13, 2007)

awww thats just wrong you had to do that didnt ya while im stuck here at work with no way to make it back up there for another 3 or so weeks! Good luck to ya but let the big one go so he can cross the road!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I got rained out

To top it off my attorney couldnt get a warranty on the Title to the house so it may not be mine for another 60 days.

Good news is there is a cool front behind this rain. Somethings gotta die this weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

tail_slider3d said:


> Well I got rained out
> Good news is there is a cool front behind this rain. Somethings gotta die this weekend.



TS,
I was wondering if y'all were getting any of that precipitation! Those clouds looked kinda mean that way!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I sure hope it cools down not that I will be there to enjoy it! cause when I was there last weekend I sure thought I was there sitting in an easy bake oven! lol


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 14, 2007)

Temps are forcasted to reach down to 60 as soon as the rain moves out.  The highs will only crack 90.  Still hot but better than it was.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 14, 2007)

morning hunts will be nice then! let us know how ya do and good luck!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 14, 2007)

TS & SB,
Those 60's are going to be much welcomed, even if it's only for a little while!
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually managed to squeeze in an afternoon hunt today between the downpours.  I slipped into the stand right after the 6pm shower.  Within 15 minutes two does came in from my right.  A mom and a little one with one spot left.  I watched them for about 10 min. feeding on the persimmons that got knocked down from all of the wind.  I had plenty of shots at both deer but lucky for the both of them I dont shoot little ones or moms with little ones and I was holding out for a buck.  
I think the weekend is going to be a good one for drawing first blood.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet this weekend will be good for ya! are you hunting the spot you had your cam up at?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 15, 2007)

For the first time in my 13 years of bow hunting I missed this morning.

I looked for something to blame it on but its just ol fashioned case of not getting the yardage right.  I figured the shot was about 25 yards out.  AFter walking it to get my arrow it was much closer to 35 yards and the arrow passed right under the doe.

The good news is that I did see 6 does this morning and the same one I missed had the nerve to come back through about 35 minutes later.  This time she didnt give me a shot.
Im packing the kid, wife and dog up and heading to my other lease in Telfair county.  I need to put a stand up.


----------



## DLS (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to hunt cussita in the am . The deer have been moving after 10:00 here in muscogee . so I think I will hunt --coffee-- then hunt more --- then put up fence- ERrrrr  ?? skin huge buck??


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 15, 2007)

where you huntin at in Cusseta DLS? Hey TS we all miss some time I did the same thing this last weekend and miss judged my distance and shot under a doe! And usually im pretty good on judgeing my yardage


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Any luck this weekend TS? One of my friends went up there this weekend and he was quite disqusted he didnt see a think that makes two weekend in a row and he hasnt seen a thing! Then club president is given him grief over several diff things! Think im already wanting out of this club!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 17, 2007)

I never really got into the president, vice president type of clubs. 
Cusseta has unique topography that took me a while to learn how to hunt.  I was so use to hunting flat land but Im finally getting the hang of it.  So far in chattahoochee county this year I have seen 13.

No weekday hunting for me this week.  I cut my bow string with the broadhead   It will be late this week before they are done with it.  Im going to a mechanical broadhead


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok TS if you would clue me in on how your hunting this terrain! cause thats all weve hunted was flat land! Sorry to hear about the string hopefully they have it done soon! I went to mechanical about a year or so ago now I shoot spitfire and luv them and man when they connect they do the job!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 17, 2007)

For me it was trial and error.  Last year I would hunt spots I just knew I would see deer in and nothing came of it.  I killed one or two but didnt see many deer.  
My work came over the summer.  When everybody else was at the beach and pool I was footing it out in the woods.  Over a hundred chigger bites, and countless ticks later I think its paying off.  I put lots of corn out over the summer.  There were some areas where the deer would eat it overnite and some areas where the corn would rot.  I put over 400 lbs out in one area on my first run and it ended up growing.  Nothing ate it.  I moved the location of the corn less than 100 yards and I couldnt keep it in there.  Another thing that I did was ride the dirt road on a weekly basis, particularly two or so days after a rain.  Where were the tracks??  And the even larger question WHY did they cross there?  To anwser this I parked on the road and footed it out.
My land is full of deep, thick gullys one or two that have a 30+ foot sharp drop.  I spent the majority of last year trying to force a way into the gullys.  I saw deer but not many of them.  I have discovered the the anwser to my place is that the deer travel the rim of these gullys.  They have places they can make it down if they need to bail out quick.
My plan for this year is natural food sources during bow season and hunting the rims during gun season.  I have gotten away from hunting the muscadines b/c they are so scattered on my place.  Theres not a group of them where the deer are just tearing it up so I am on persimmons and trails off of an acorn ridge (on the other property but the trails go through mine).
Also I see more deer by getting there early.  On my lease in telfair I dont use a light, just walk in right before shooting light.  Here in the hooch I get there about 30 min before shooting light.  
These deer are smart and seem to pattern me very well so I change up my times later in the season.  Not saying this will work for you but my number of deer seen this year looks like it will more than triple what I saw last year.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats kinda what im doing im hunting the ridge and im in the stand about a quarter till 6 so im in there a good bit before you can even shoot! Im really starting to think this club isint what I thought it would be possibly over hunted and im starting to doubt theres 30 members like he said! dont know why me and my bud keep ending up on this kinda property!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 17, 2007)

Theres only one thing to do about it and thats start your own club.  I know there has to be some unleased land.  You can go to www.cusseta.net and use the map function to look at land.  Zoom in and it tells you acreage, click on info and it tells you the land owner.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 18, 2007)

TS,
That's a good "lesson" on hunting that type of land. I love the topography of the Chattahoochee Valley! 
SB,
Sorry about the difficulties you and your buddy are running into with the club.  That doesn't make any sense why hunters want to treat other hunters like that.  Good luck on finding another lease.
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea it doesnt make for a very good time Sue And TS we have actually tried to find piece that we could do that on but got in a crunch and had to make a move cause it was getting to close to hunting season!


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow we were about to fall to the bottom of the page ! wheres everyone and hows the hunting goin?


----------



## DLS (Sep 21, 2007)

The deer are hitting the food plots hard .. They are not at the feeders at all, but hitting the iron clay peas & acerns


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> Wow we were about to fall to the bottom of the page ! wheres everyone and hows the hunting goin?



Thanks, skeeter! Can't let that happen!

DSL,
So Peas and other veggies are on the menu for the local deer rather than carbos like corn and protein, huh? Thanks for sharing. How do you account for that, any particular reason?
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 22, 2007)

Im guessing the grapes are starting to fade out! I know they werent touching the peas over our way but they where killing the grapes!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh, yea! The deer on Piney Grove Farm love those muscadines and suppermongs that my dad planted! Yummy!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 22, 2007)

I bet TS went to his other place to hunt thats why he hasnt been around! Sure wish I could have went hunting this weekend!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 23, 2007)

Skeeter,
I bet that's where he went, too. maybe you'll be able to hit the stand this coming weekend...?
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope doesnt look like I will be able to go back till the 18th of Oct maybe the 6th if im lucky!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually Im not getting much of a chance t o hunt at all.  This weekend we are moving.  I got to slip out this morning.  I saw a huge yote, a dozen turkeys and had one deer wind me.
I dont have internet at the new place yet so it will be a week or so before I check back with you guys..Happy hunting.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 23, 2007)

Well well look who finally showed up! lol Sorry to hear your not really getting to hunt but im right there with ya! Whats going on up there they been getting any rain? you been hearing of anyone killing anything good there?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, TS, we figured you'd gone AWOL on us. Maybe the time and work will pass quickly for you gents so you'll be able to do some hunting before long.
Sue


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 25, 2007)

Checking in via another computer.

We did get a lot of rain this past weekend and a very light shower monday night.  I took the long way to work this morning and looked a deer tracks.  Despite the heat they seem to be on the move.  I saw two different sets of huge buck tracks going into my property.  And I saw a fresh scrape sunday.  Camera is going from food source to scrape line on the next trip out there.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 25, 2007)

let me know what ya see on the scrape! Its killin me to be back up hunting but nothing I can do about it for now!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 2, 2007)

Still no deer TS?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checking, too, in case you have more photos!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok TS you have to be moved by now and have that computer hooked up we all need some status on whats going on up there speacially when guns coming soon!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 6, 2007)

Still no internet.  I am checking this via my lease in Telfair county.  I drew first blood this past wednesday afternoon behind the house.  I shot a big doe right before dark.
The deer seem to be hitting acorns pretty hard.  I have several water oaks on the property line that are dropping like crazy.  The red oaks next to them are still green but full of acorns.  Not a good spot to bow hunt (lack of cover, bad wind direction, etc.).  I am going to set up there for the muzzle Loader opener.  Muscadines are all but gone but the persimmons are either dropping or just about to start dropping (depending on the lighting and water).
Skeeter, you havent missed much we had temps get down a little lower a week ago but the wind has been blowing constantly.  At 5:30 am its blowing 10mph and does nothing but increase as the morning goes on.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 6, 2007)

TS,
Thanks for telling us about the doe.  Glad you got you one! I had wondered if the early AMs were tough because it's been so windy.
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks TS for letting me know but you know how it goes its still killing me to be out there!  And congrats on the doe!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 11, 2007)

Somebody please give TS internet service so I can find out whats going on up there before I go the 18th!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish someone would offer internet in cusseta.  The only place I can find charges over $70 a month just for internet.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 13, 2007)

tail_slider3d said:


> I wish someone would offer internet in cusseta.  The only place I can find charges over $70 a month just for internet.



Ouch!
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 13, 2007)

tail_slider3d said:


> I wish someone would offer internet in cusseta.  The only place I can find charges over $70 a month just for internet.



Now thats about a rip off!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 14, 2007)

monopoly comes to mind.  Theres one other cable company that may offer it but I cant get them on the phone.  I am going to take off work and drive over there I guess.

I saw 6 this morning in Telfair county.  All does and all out of range for the ML.  Seeing a lot of scrapes up here.  I cant wait to get back to cusseta and check my property there.  I dont know if the deer there are following the same pattern but the ones here this weekend have been moving later.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I will be there thursday night the 18th and I sure hope it goes better then it has so far at this club!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey TS just heard from a guy that was there hunting on our lease this weekend and he killed a 5 point and he said he was chasin 3 does!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great news about the 5-pointer and the chase being on!

Any other Chattahoochee deer go down this weekend?

Sue


----------



## DLS (Oct 21, 2007)

I was going to ask about the chasing . I hunted in chattahoochee county Then muscogee county so far this weekend .
 All I have seen is this years does BUT LOTS OF THEM. The tracks in the food plots SAY that big bucks ARE chasing already. Moon is right,the weather is cooler. But the rut strikes us here usully in 2 to 3 weeks. whats up with the bucks running does so early?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

DLS said:


> Whats up with the bucks running does so early?



Good question....Anybody know the answers?


Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 22, 2007)

Well went this last weekend if they were chasin does they had done stopped time I got there! Friday mornin I killed a 6 pt that was with another little buck! watched a bunch of does feeding fri afternoon and another 6pt sat mornin sucking down the acorns! Didnt see anything after that!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 22, 2007)

Also seen alot of fresh scrapes Sunday! found one spot that had a scrape about every five foot and there was at least 10 scrapes!


----------



## DLS (Oct 22, 2007)

If it ain't rainnin in the am I'm gonna sit a food plot then go & poke around a white oak bottom. are they fallin in chattahoochee? I know the water oaks are fallin like rain


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes the white oaks were dropin pretty good and the deer were all over them! Good luck hope ya kill a good one!


----------



## DLS (Oct 23, 2007)

rain this am.. heading out tomorrow rain or shine


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2007)

Skeeter,
Glad you got one!
DLS,
Hope you nail one, too!
Sue


----------



## DLS (Oct 26, 2007)

sign EVERY where. All I can see is this years does


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 26, 2007)

DLS said:


> sign EVERY where. All I can see is this years does



Nothing wrong with that cause wheres there does there will soon to be good bucks chasing them!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 26, 2007)

That's the truth...Sooner or later, one of those boys will be going down and inside your freezer! 
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 27, 2007)

K TS where are ya any word on up there? Know when I was there last weekend I was starting to see some scrapes and fresh rubs so hopefully they will be full blown this next weekend when Im there!


----------



## DLS (Oct 28, 2007)

they were out 1 hr before dark today & fed to dark= all babys again, gonna be in the skillet if they ain't careful .


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 30, 2007)

wow no word from tail slider at all! still must not have internet! wish I knew if the rut was kicking in there yet!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope, still no internet.  I am dead set against paying all that money for dial up.  I guess i will just wait till high speed hits that side of cusseta.

I have shot a couple of does since the last time I have logged in with you guys and thats really it.  I have seen a good many deer and lots of big buck sign.  I am seeing some smaller bucks (spikes, four, five, six points) but nothing I want to kill.  If its not going to hang on the wall then Im not going to shoot it (130class or better) this time of year.
I am hunting here in Telfair county this weekend.  I only saw one deer this morning.  A nice 8pt with maybe a 16" spread came out right after good shooting light about 60 yards to my left.  I grabbed the camcorder and managed to get him on film.  I had to wait till he meandered out to abou 150 yards before i could start filming b/c my camera was still in the bag all velcroed in.
I have a lot of confidence in the stand I put up a week ago that I am hunting in cusseta.  I think theres a good chance of a HOSS coming in there.


----------



## DLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you use your grunt call in chattahoochee county , you might best be up in a tree, . There is a good chance you will get runned over by a buck.GRUNT= THEY COME!! If you are after bucks you better hit the woods - cause they are hitting it hard. I saw 2 fighting , rattling horns (kinda small ) but quite a site . I was waching the fight & the buck I was after slipped away chasing a small doe. I would have not seen him at all but he grunted so loud it scared me!   SO GO TO THE WOODS NOW!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 5, 2007)

Well finally got a good buck never did see any running does but this ones tarsal's were stinkin and his neck was swollen some think this next weekend will be the week there in Cusseta


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2007)

TS,
Glad you're getting some meat for supper!

Skeeter,
That is a nice big boy you brought down!

DSL,
Thanks for the update!

Happy hunting all,
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Sue! Seen several more good bucks after him!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey by the way any of ya know of a good place to eat at there near Cusseta instead of having to drive all the way into Columbus?


----------



## DLS (Nov 6, 2007)

Try ranger burger on us 26


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea DLS I heard of that and looked for it but couldnt find it!


----------



## DLS (Nov 7, 2007)

go 26 twords buenavista 4 or 5 miles it is on the rt hand side The real name is The Four Winds Resturant


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 7, 2007)

K if im at 27 and 520 which directiong from there? I turn left on 520 headed towards Columbus right? then 26 will be on my left?


----------



## DLS (Nov 7, 2007)

yes you turn twords Columbus . Then go to the top of the hill & a mile after the BOJANGLES gas station turn right on us 26 twords Buna vista ga. go a few miles & the 4 winds is in the right side Order the Ranger burger special . It is the biggest ham burger you ever seen with fries & canning Jar with tea! good price to, will keep you full & warm in the stand.


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks I will try them! Do you know what kinda hours they have? Like when I get out of the stand in the evening or they open?


----------



## DLS (Nov 7, 2007)

no I really don't when are you comming here? we might hook up & eat


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 7, 2007)

probably wont be till sometime in Dec now!


----------



## DLS (Nov 7, 2007)

better come, ruts on. dead deer all over the roads bucks chasin does all day long!!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 7, 2007)

That would figure now that Im stuck here now!


----------



## DLS (Nov 7, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 8, 2007)

For some reason they block that site from my work!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice deer skeeter!!  I hunted this past week and didnt see any nice bucks.  Lots of smaller bucks and a few does.  Nothing even looking like rut activity.
Im back down in Telfair this weekend.  Maybe I can get a good one.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

Skeeter,
I like the way you got that buck laying on your ride! He almost looks like he's sleeping...well, I guess he is. 
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 11, 2007)

Sue I was affraid he was going to jump off so I bungee him down real good! Hey TS I think the buck I kiled there came from your side of the road!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 11, 2007)

I got lots of pics of an eight point that could be his brother.


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 11, 2007)

You should be in there taking him off the count!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 18, 2007)

Did yall get any of that rain up there the other night?


----------



## rat (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice Buck, skeeterbit! Congratulations!


----------



## rat (Nov 19, 2007)

TS, did you hear the rumor of a big buck being killed on Ft. Benning a couple of weeks ago, I heard it was a monster, but there was nothing in the Bayonet newspaper while I was up there and I heard it went to Danners Processing in Columbus (not sure of the proc. name).
Dave


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Rat! Do you hunt up that way?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 20, 2007)

I havent heard that but there sure are lots of nice deer on Ft. Benning.  The 16pt. killed there last year was a HOSS.

P.S  They are in full rut right now.  Seen a nice 10 pt. on sunday morning following a doe.  I forced a shot on the run but couldnt make any good contact.  Just a few hairs on the ground.  I sighted my rifle in today and it was 4 inches high and 3 inches to the right.  Couple that with freehanded shot at 100 yards and buck fever and BINGO  you have disaster.  I am seeing lots of deer this year.  I cant remember the last time I went out and didnt see anything.


----------



## DeerHawg (Nov 20, 2007)

Skeeterbit, this is rat on my sons login, yes I hunt in Marion county and I respond on the Marion county section, got some pictures of the bucks posted we took there the past couple of weeks. I did a lot of huntin on Ft. Benning and Stewart county when I was a lot younger. My youngest boy lives in Cussetta and he hunts Ft. Benning and Marion county also.

TS, yep that was a nice one last year, I looked on the Ft. Benning web site and did'nt see anything about the one supposedly shot this year and I just remembered the processors name is Daffens(duh).
Good luck the you and skeeterbit maybe I'll run into ya'll up there some time.
Dave


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 20, 2007)

Well TS doubt they will be still in full rut but I will be there the weekend of the 1st!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 25, 2007)

How was the holidays, gents? Anybody out in the woods?
Sue


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 25, 2007)

Mine was good! And of course I way over ate! And nope didnt make it to the woods and I surely have the itch planing on going next weekend the 1st!  How was your holiday Sue?


----------



## DLS (Nov 26, 2007)

any one been to cussita this week so far? are the deer moving again?


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope but will be there soon!


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 3, 2007)

Well went this weekend and seen nothing from the stand and heard very few shots!


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 18, 2007)

Any word from anyone on whats going on up there?


----------

